# What does V-Max Stress and Ring Down Bin do ???



## (00) (Apr 13, 2022)

What does V-Max Stress and Ring Down Bin do ???

Does it work on a i7-10750H ???

??? (00) ???


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 13, 2022)

(00) said:


> Ring Down Bin


When Ring Down Bin is enabled, this will keep the CPU cache speed 300 MHz less than the CPU core speed. If the core is at 5000 MHz, the cache will be limited to a maximum of 4700 MHz. If the core drops down to 4000 MHz, the cache will also decrease down to a maximum of 3700 MHz. I usually leave this enabled so I never have to worry about the cache running too fast. Leaving Ring Down Bin enabled improved stability for me.

I believe Ring Down Bin does the same thing on a 10750H. Limit your CPU core to 4000 MHz and then toggle Ring Down Bin on and off and see if that changes your cache multiplier as reported in the FIVR monitoring table. Here is an example of my Cache Ratio at 47 while the CPU multi is at 50.






When V-Max stress is enabled, it prevents the CPU voltage from getting too high. The CPU will throttle and slow down so the voltage never exceeds approximately 1.52 volts. I have not done any recent testing of this feature. Not a big fan of feeding my CPU more than 1.50 V, even in the name of science. You are welcome to test your CPU. Give it lots of voltage and see if it throttles when V-Max is enabled or not.



(00) said:


> Does it work on a i7-10750H ?


Probably, maybe. Do some testing and post your results.


----------

